
Ask HN: Reduce sign-up hesitation by offering account deletion? - kfei
I have some sort of mysophobia of digital footprint, and it often stops me from
signing up for new products&#x2F;services. IMO, a product&#x2F;service offering account
deletion can really increase my intention to sign up.<p>I would love to hear your thoughts about this.
======
brudgers
This is a feature that might create some value for people who _are not your
intended market._ They are not your intended market in several ways:

    
    
      + They are high demand.
      + They are predisposed to delete their accounts.
      + They have low interest in what you offer.
    

Signups only matter if the person is retained. It is not the best place to
optimize. Making a product good enough to overcome that reluctance is harder
and being easy to implement is why account deletion is attractive.

If people can try out the product/service without an account, then there's no
friction for people with a reluctance to sign up. Not requiring an account may
mean directly interacting with users on a one on one basis. That's a good
thing at the point when signups by people who demand account deletion move the
needle on the size of the user base.

------
middle1
You started a great topic. As a customer, I also want VISIBLE option to delete
my account anytime, not just after request and writing to particular support.
Being in a role as a service provider I offer this option directly in the
dashboard as I believe if users don't need an account, they must have the
option to delete their data completely.

------
arkitaip
Maybe if you're targeting techies. Most other people won't care. Personally I
like the idea and imagine something like "We provide easy and complete account
deletion (not just account archival)".

